# some recent pics of the half wild boys



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I got a few new pics of the boys. The girls are near impossible to get a good pic of. They are always moving, and fast.

The boys are getting really big. All the babies are still sweethearts. They are a handful though. 15 curious, hyper and smart rats is hard to keep an eye on.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I love their agouti. They look huge though -- bigger than my 1.5yos! How do you tell them apart though? I know a mommy always knows cause some of mine look alike to others.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow, they're awesome! How old are they now? I guess being half wild they'll probably get pretty big, especially the males!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

They were born Oct 1st, so it puts them 3 months and 20 days old. They do seem huge, though I don't think wild rats are any different than domestic as far as size..it's just a genetic thing and perhaps diet. Their domestic Mom is a super tiny female, Goose. Goose is smaller than 3 of her daughters by a lot, and then there is Bispottie who took after her Mum and is just as small and the shy one of the half kids. I used to have a scale to weight them, but I think I lent it to one of my grown children to use, so I probably need another.

Ya Nan they are hard to tell apart, however they are different sizes and they all have different tummy markings. Their personalities vary a lot also. Most of the time I can tell just by the way they hold themselves and act. If I question myself I can flip em over and check markings though.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

mimsy said:


> They were born Oct 1st, so it puts them 3 months and 20 days old. They do seem huge, though I don't think wild rats are any different than domestic as far as size..it's just a genetic thing and perhaps diet.


 Oh, really? I've only ever seen one wild rat and he was HUGE, i sort of assumed they were all that big, haha! As for telling them apart, it's amazing how much you notice personality differences when you have similar looking rats. I guess it's like being mum to identical twins or triplets! Oh btw I love their little white feet, so cute!


----------



## untidyvenus (Jan 14, 2015)

Their beautiful! So long ago i used to study animal genetics and theres a thing called hybrid vigor, where when you breed two "breeds" together, the offspring are stonger and larger then the parents.this is caused by alels getting knocked out that arnt used and lots of other boring things but i expect the kids to be bigger and healthier then their parents.great job on them!


----------

